# Dura Ace skewer length



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Just want to make sure here.

I see that Dura Ace rear skewers are available in 163mm or 168mm. Am I correct that 163mm would be for 130mm spacing and 168mm would be for 135mm spacing?

Thanks,


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

correct


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

that was quick. Thank you.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

It was quick but it was wrong. 168mm is the standard QR length that ships with Shimano rear wheels/hubs. 163mm is for use when you have very slim dropouts such as on a steel frame.

173mm is the standard QR length for use with 135mm spacing. For example, the WH-RX830-TL wheelset ships with a 173mm rear skewer. Likewise, the 168mm skewer may be used on 135OLD if the dropouts are slim.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well what I did was take the rear skewer out of my wheel/frame and measure it.

It's 163mm.

It's Dura-Ace 9000

I have fat carbon dropouts on the Pinarello it's on and it fits great.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

nhluhr said:


> It was quick but it was wrong. 168mm is the standard QR length that ships with Shimano rear wheels/hubs. 163mm is for use when you have very slim dropouts such as on a steel frame.
> 
> 173mm is the standard QR length for use with 135mm spacing. For example, the WH-RX830-TL wheelset ships with a 173mm rear skewer. Likewise, the 168mm skewer may be used on 135OLD if the dropouts are slim.


Thank you, (and thanks to Excel sports for letting me change the order).

I'm pretty sure the 168 DA would have been fine as my frame drop outs look thin but decided to just get an XTR rear to be 100% certain.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well what I did was take the rear skewer out of my wheel/frame and measure it.
> 
> It's 163mm.
> 
> ...


Yes, certain hubs are available with a 163mm skewer option, but 168 is the main option that you see on the majority of Shimano 130-spaced hubs.

From the 2015 Shimano Total Information catalog:


----------

